# Imperiled Atlantic Salmon Decline Worsens



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

http://abcnews.go.com/Technology/wi...iled-atlantic-salmon-decline-worsens-48116031

L & O


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

Liver and Onions said:


> Crabbe said the changing environment of the North Atlantic has also impacted populations. *Because of changes in availability of the fish they prey upon, the salmon have to exert the same amount of energy to eat the same amount of food,* he said. That makes it more difficult for the fish to live long enough to make it back to rivers and spawn.


Someone isn't thinking right. Sad that Atlantics are declining. From what I know, they are more susceptible to pollution, and degradation of their environment than Pacific Salmon. However, they are also farmed in the Pacific, and are causing problems with escapees competing with native Western Salmon species. 

Fewer humans would mean less degrading of rivers, and the ocean. We just can't stop breeding. Once we exhaust the environment of the EARTH, our numbers will be reduced by disease, and famine. Probably not for a while yet; but you can see it on the horizon.


----------



## HUBBHUNTER (Aug 8, 2007)

Fishndude said:


> Someone isn't thinking right. Sad that Atlantics are declining. From what I know, they are more susceptible to pollution, and degradation of their environment than Pacific Salmon. However, they are also farmed in the Pacific, and are causing problems with escapees competing with native Western Salmon species.
> 
> Fewer humans would mean less degrading of rivers, and the ocean. We just can't stop breeding. Once we exhaust the environment of the EARTH, our numbers will be reduced by disease, and famine. Probably not for a while yet; but you can see it on the horizon.


Mother nature will ALWAYS win and control the population. You see it every year in different fish and animal populations, most recently in our whitetail herd. You can try to slow it but she will win.

You can't stop what's coming...


----------



## Northernfisher (Jul 29, 2010)

Fishndude said:


> Someone isn't thinking right. Sad that Atlantics are declining. From what I know, they are more susceptible to pollution, and degradation of their environment than Pacific Salmon. However, they are also farmed in the Pacific, and are causing problems with escapees competing with native Western Salmon species.
> 
> Fewer humans would mean less degrading of rivers, and the ocean. We just can't stop breeding. Once we exhaust the environment of the EARTH, our numbers will be reduced by disease, and famine. Probably not for a while yet; but you can see it on the horizon.



I wonder what he really meant to say. Some how I think he miss-spoke himself. Go back and reread it; he said:
1. Their food source has change
2. They need to spend the SAME amount of energy
3. For that energy they get the SAME amount of food

*"Because of changes in availability of the fish they prey upon, the salmon have to exert the same amount of energy to eat the same amount of food,"*


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

If I exert the same amount of energy to consume the same amount of food (as I was previously), I'm not going to starve. That is pretty simple logic. Fortunately the escapees from net pens on the Pacific Northwest are spawning successfully, much to the chagrin of western Biologists, and fishermen. They can provide broodstock for future hatchery uses on the East Coast. Or China. Or Argentina. Or anywhere else MAN wants to spread them. Cuz that's what we do.


----------

